# 2012 GLI, Golf R, GTI or an Audi A3



## spikeblue (Dec 3, 2010)

i have one year to think which car should i get. My options are 
2012 GLI autobahn package
2012 Golf R
2011 GTI autobahn package
Audi A3 Titanium package
I want finance my car for 60 months, with 2k down and with a 750 credit! Hopefully, so which car would you get and why??


----------



## spikeblue (Dec 3, 2010)

any opinions will be great!! as right now i am going to start saving money


----------



## Frenchieee (Dec 26, 2010)

Why would you take anything over a Golf R. I mean, look at is, JUST LOOK AT IT.

http://pictures.topspeed.com/IMG/crop/200909/volkswagen-golf-r-3_460x0w.jpg

*drools uncontrollably*


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

The 2012 Jetta GLI is just not an enthusiast's VW.

The A3 is at the end of it's model life and is woefully out of date.

The GTI is great, but lacks any of the interesting features from previous GTI and still available to other markets.


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

A3 or Golf R :thumbup:


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

If you wanted a GLI, you should've grabbed an '09 GLI or even a '10 TDI Cup edition.

Anything based on '10+ Golf chassis > '11+ Jetta IMHO.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Frenchieee said:


> Why would you take anything over a Golf R. I mean, look at is, JUST LOOK AT IT.
> 
> http://pictures.topspeed.com/IMG/crop/200909/volkswagen-golf-r-3_460x0w.jpg
> 
> *drools uncontrollably*


Agreed Golf R :beer: to all that can afford one.


----------



## Quoddy (Sep 1, 2010)

When the *R* arrives, I'll be giving serious consideration to starting the mods all over again.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Learn from my mistake and put more money down... A $35,000 car with a minimal down payment is no good... especially over 60 months. 

You're looking at at least $550/mo and that's before taking the interest rate into account.

I guarantee you aren't getting 0% interest on a brand new Golf R.

That being said, get the Golf R.


----------



## pekosROB (Dec 14, 2010)

PSU said:


> Learn from my mistake and put more money down... A $35,000 car with a minimal down payment is no good... especially over 60 months.
> 
> You're looking at at least $550/mo and that's before taking the interest rate into account.
> 
> ...


Agreed, you will get a lower interest rate if you put more down. $2k isn't even 10% of the vehicle. Try to save up at least $5k man and make sure you get a quote from a bank so they can try to beat it at VW.


----------



## Frenchieee (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks like you know what to get, spikeblue. The Golf R is sorta winning haha.


----------



## .Ghost.Face. (Apr 28, 2010)

GTINC said:


> The A3 is at the end of it's model life and is woefully out of date..


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

The new GLI Jetta is going to be a classic,I cannot wait for it,as well as the still rumoured Jetta R.


----------



## jbrone (May 13, 2005)

*A3 should be cheaper*

A redisigned A3 should be coming out soon. Depending what you are doing with it, consider the other A3 models, like the TDI. I was impressed at the drive.


----------



## PVieira21 (Apr 30, 2010)

tagsvags said:


> Agreed Golf R :beer: to all that can afford one.



x5 :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

anthonymindel said:


> The new GLI Jetta is going to be a classic,I cannot wait for it,as well as the still rumoured Jetta R.


Surely you can't be serious.


----------



## PVieira21 (Apr 30, 2010)

LOL ! GLI is going to be a classic ? Compared to the R coming to the states now that's a classic ! :laugh:


----------



## tony magnolia (Sep 21, 2010)

*Golf R!*


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

pekosROB said:


> Agreed, you will get a lower interest rate if you put more down. $2k isn't even 10% of the vehicle. Try to save up at least $5k man and make sure you get a quote from a bank so they can try to beat it at VW.


 I'd go with a credit union myself.


----------



## JackDanielsMotors (Mar 22, 2010)

I vote the Golf R. That thing is going to be nuts, and, like previous releases of the R32s, they will probably only make 5000 of them. Because of that rarity they will hopefully retain their value. I know my plan is to buy one! 

-Phillip @ Jack Daniels Motors


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Without a doubt get a Ford festiva. 


Then there will be more Golf R's for enthusiast.


----------



## Nikolai_Petroff (Feb 10, 2010)

Frenchieee said:


> Why would you take anything over a Golf R. I mean, look at is, JUST LOOK AT IT.
> 
> http://pictures.topspeed.com/IMG/crop/200909/volkswagen-golf-r-3_460x0w.jpg
> 
> *drools uncontrollably*


I got one. It's so-so. Plenty of better cars for the money. Driven by rich housewives around these parts. Cool kids drive Alfas ;-)


----------



## SciroccoOhio (Dec 10, 2010)

Golf R


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

spikeblue said:


> i have one year to think which car should i get. ..
> I want finance my car for 60 months, with 2k down ...


If you do have a whole year, you should save up a lot more than $2K for a down payment, and put down $2K only if you get a really low interest rate. That won't happen with the R. So get the GTI if you want to stick to $2K down.


----------



## blevs17 (Jun 3, 2010)

if you can get the :R, definately go with that. and i agree with saving up for down payments, that just makes more sense if you have a whole year to decide


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

Golf R hands down....can't beat the AWD and the overall body styling.. The new jetta is, well, kinda plain and boring looking regardless if its the GLI or not...and the A3 is just to plain looking, and unless you get the 3.2l you dont' get AWD (or i should ask do they even offer that motor/AWD anymore?)


----------



## JackDanielsMotors (Mar 22, 2010)

dubjawn said:


> Golf R hands down....can't beat the AWD and the overall body styling.. The new jetta is, well, kinda plain and boring looking regardless if its the GLI or not...and the A3 is just to plain looking, and unless you get the 3.2l you dont' get AWD (or i should ask do they even offer that motor/AWD anymore?)



Audi only offers the A3 in either a 2.0T engine or 2.0 TDI engine, and you can get the quattro all-wheel drive with the 2.0T engine.

http://configurator.audiusa.com/acc/aoa-aoa-aoa-eng.view?msk=1#engine

-Phillip @ Jack Daniels Motors


----------

